# General > General >  Snow?

## Tugmistress

It's still looking like the next lot of cold and snow is making an appearance during the early hours of thursday 6th january. we are literally border line for either rain sleet or snow during those first few hours and there is looking like a band of cloud coming over with it that will produce one or more of the options lol.
By 6am thursday morning the wind will be quite a stiff northerly, gusting around 50mph or so, so if it is snow by then, there will be some severe blizzard conditions to contend with for a brief time.
The wind and snow will ease by lunch time but it will feel quite brassic.

Saturday is looking more like rain but the cold is only briefly thrown out as it will be back by saturday night - this is a long way off in terms of forecasting so i'll keep updating if it's wanted.

----------


## chaz

yes keep updating please  :Smile:  what a surprise snow in time for school to go back lol xx

----------


## Colin Manson

Updates are great, I have to go to Inverness on Friday and the following Wednesday so I'll be an avid reader.  :Grin:

----------


## Kodiak

Thank you very much Tugs for this early warning.  I will keep a close watch on the weather for the next few days.   ::

----------


## Hoida

Thanks Tugs have to make a flying visit to Edinburgh on Wednesday back north Friday or Saturday.

----------


## ducati

Thanks Tugs, Weather affects my work considerably so your forecasts are very useful indeed. 

Might I suggest more on the lines of; barmy 70-80 degrees Fahrenheit with light warm breezes-thanks  ::

----------


## Tugmistress

> Thanks Tugs, Weather affects my work considerably so your forecasts are very useful indeed. 
> 
> Might I suggest more on the lines of; barmy 70-80 degrees Fahrenheit with light warm breezes-thanks


lmao it would be nice to be that warm this time of year, but, sorry i can't magic that in to reality  :Frown:

----------


## aurora32

Thanks Tugs, Have a long trip to Gwent to pick up a mare tomorrow and back up on Thursday so hoping this snow doesnt come to too much. Thanks for the advance warning dont really want to het caught up in snow with an in foal mare in the back of a lorry.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

> Thanks Tugs, Have a long trip to Gwent to pick up a mare tomorrow and back up on Thursday so hoping this snow doesnt come to too much. Thanks for the advance warning dont really want to het caught up in snow with an in foal mare in the back of a lorry.


Say hi to the place for me - that's where I'm from!

----------


## aurora32

> Say hi to the place for me - that's where I'm from!


Will do Tilly  :Smile:  its Blackwood we are going to, never been so bound to get lost for sure.

----------


## Tugmistress

*Thursday  morning and the snow is back! chance of snow showers - heavy at times-  right through until saturday. Saturday will warm up enough to be more  like rain for anything that falls. Sunday has changed and staying more  like saturday at the moment rather than going back to cold and snow.*

----------


## Tilly Teckel

> Will do Tilly  its Blackwood we are going to, never been so bound to get lost for sure.


Hey! Blackwood's my hometown! Making me homesick now...

----------


## greener

It's raining heavy in Wick just now with heavy sleet showers in between.

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

It's white on ground in Canisbay!

----------


## Tugmistress

Soggy white here too - missed this bit sorry  :Frown: 

looking at the graphs on the sticky all except the halkirk station are showing a minus dew point which is producing the snow at the moment.

----------


## annemarie482

Well here in lyth I have woken to a good 3 inch of snowfall overnight! No grass in sight! Is it going to worsen tuggs? Should I get the essential bread milk etc in? Lol

----------


## Hoida

Started snowing here just after 6a.m. but oh still headed off to catch 7.25a.m. bus in Thurso Driving was horrendous and it snowed all the way to Reay. He missed his bus so decided against travelling and is now back home. Roads further south don't seem very good. If you have to travel do take care.

----------


## Stack Rock

Shock - expected some frost but there's a couple of inches of white stuff in Staxigoe

----------


## Tugmistress

As i said i didn't expect this white slush this morning  :Frown:  oops sorry  :Frown: 
it's tomorrow i am expecting some severe driving conditions and it will spread further than the county during the course of the day. i suggest if you don't like driving in it then yes go out and get bread milk etc as the next slight thaw i can see will be saturday  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah

We woke up to a very light dusting. Tomorrow we have a 100% chance or snow all day and the same on Friday, over here in Kinlochbervie.

----------


## Tugmistress

*How do you type a 'raspberry' noise?! because that's what i'm doing right now!
These flaming charts are changing so much in such a short time!
Tomorrow  still windy but dropped a bit - guessing gusting 40 - 45mph, still  snow, still cold. Friday - still cold and still snow.
the rest of the weekend - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

----------


## Metalattakk

> *How do you type a 'raspberry' noise?!*


According to a renowned French reformation theologian, and a 17th century English political philosopher, it's spelt: 


THPPTPHTPHPHHPH!

----------


## Tugmistress

> According to a renowned French reformation theologian, and a 17th century English political philosopher, it's spelt: 
> 
> 
> THPPTPHTPHPHHPH!


lmao, thank you metalattakk that'll do nicely  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

D'ya know what Tuggs, for once i was REALLY hopeful that u was so wrong!  :Frown:  I was dreaming of sunshine...lollipops...etc etc! 

Nope, ur right again. Snow  :Frown:  And its fair coming down!! EEK! lol

----------


## chaz

yep white out here, i thought up until an hour ago it wasnt too bad, maybe just a shower (wishful thinking)

----------


## Tugmistress

It's certainly a challenge to do any sort of forecast further than 3 days at the moment so i'm not even going to try! what i can say is that it's going to be cold, icy, snow showers with possibly quite a few heavy ones thrown in and not too much wind for the next 3 days lol
the wind will swing to the west then die off and come back on sunday from the north, not drastic speeds though.
BRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!

----------


## Nettie

I do the rounds of all the weather websites but always come back to you Tugs for an accurate forecast so 3 days ahead is absolutely fine!

----------


## Tugmistress

Thanks Nettie, always nice to know what people actually think!  :Smile: 

anyway, the charts are still messing around so to speak, and it's all change again!
tomorrow and the first half of sunday we are looking extremely borderline for either rain, sleet or snow, it will depend on your altitude more than anything else, the higher up you are the more chance of it being snow, i reckon on the coasts it will be rain with maybe some sloppy sleet.
Sunday evening gives even the coast a bit more chance of snow for a few hours, but then monday the wind is turning southerly and building up and a quick warm up coming in for the afternoon. Wind will probably be gusting around 40mph.

looking ahead a little, it'll cool off again a wee bit on tuesday and wednesday is looking like a good hooligan from the west but will update as time goes on.

----------


## wickscorrie

thought we would have had sleet or rain here today when i got up, and maybe snow further inland but its been snowing big gooseflakes since 9 so getting quite white here now

----------


## chaz

Massive flakes here also, very white now .

----------


## annemarie482

lyth has been a whiteout since 9am
still very thick think it's on for the day!

----------


## Venture

Don't think many forecasters saw this big one coming.

----------


## annemarie482

school snowday monday?! lol

----------


## mhp1

Ive been on Met Office, Met Check and BBC Weather sites today. they all say that there will be a light dusting of snow. Then I look out the window!!!!

----------


## Liz

Really heavy snow here as well and showing no sign of stopping! Thank goodness it's calm!

----------


## DocStone

Take a look here and you will see that it looks like the snow will keep falling for a while!

http://www.raintoday.co.uk/

----------


## sweetpea

> Take a look here and you will see that it looks like the snow will keep falling for a while!
> 
> http://www.raintoday.co.uk/


How can you tell it's on for a while?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

hardly anything here today in Thurso...

----------


## marwill

Well just 6 miles outside of Thurso and we have nearly 2 inches and its still coming straight down. :Wink:

----------


## changilass

We got wishy washy wet stuff in Castletown.

----------


## annemarie482

its been stopped on the wick side half an hour now  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I seem to have jinxed it for Thurso!  ::

----------


## annemarie482

me too! lol
snows back here but much finer stuff than the huge flakes earlier.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Stupid snow!  :Frown:  Lets hope it all melts by Monday morning for the kids going to school!

----------


## Tugmistress

*Sorry for the lack of an update last night, i wasn't feeling great, but here we go for tonight 

We  should be having a ever so SLIGHTLY milder week ahead but very  unsettled, rain, sun, cloud, wind and no wind all thrown in, so just  normal for caithness lol the snow or what's left of it should be gone by  about wednesday... apart from some of those serious piles around lol*

----------


## you

I am in Thurso, looking out of the window, seeing snow around the house and green fields on Claredon Head and around the Castletown road.  :Smile:

----------


## Chrisf1961

Thanks for that Tugs,how come we had this deluge of snow 2 days ago was really bad here in Wick? I couldnt see anything at all on the weather sites re this it just happened!

----------


## Kodiak

> Thanks for that Tugs,how come we had this deluge of snow 2 days ago was really baf here in Wick? I couldnt see anything at all on the weather sites re this it just happened!


As they say Snow Happens,   :Grin:

----------


## Chrisf1961

True................

----------


## Tugmistress

> It's certainly a challenge to do any sort of forecast further than 3 days at the moment so i'm not even going to try! what i can say is that it's going to be cold, icy, snow showers with possibly quite a few heavy ones thrown in and not too much wind for the next 3 days lol
> the wind will swing to the west then die off and come back on sunday from the north, not drastic speeds though.
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!





> Thanks for that Tugs,how come we had this deluge of snow 2 days ago was really bad here in Wick? I couldnt see anything at all on the weather sites re this it just happened!


Hi Chris,
I've quoted above my original thoughts regarding what the weekend was going to bring from thursday? night, i can only assume what the met and other websites do as i am not privy to any computer programme they may or may not use, i personally think this is their downfall and they have lost the human touch. what happened was the colder upper air temps (set for about 2500ft i think it is) seemed to drop in altitude a bit so it became 'more cold' in effect if that makes sense? which produced the snow instead of sleet or rain. it's like tonight, according to the charts a few days ago it should be around 2c right now, but i am recording 1.4c and only an hour or so ago it was -0.1c when i wouldn't have expected it. the skies make a difference too, if it is cloudy the temp is slightly up, whereas a clear sky in cold temps is usually a good indicator of freezing or below temps.
i guess that makes things as clear as mud lol please if you don't understand something i type tell me and i will reword it, i sometimes ramble on and confuse matters lol

----------


## Tugmistress

The end of the snow is in sight so i'll make this my last nightly update for now unless i see something white or windy heading our way!

Whatever we get over tonight and tomorrow will be the last of any snowfall for now, the dew point *should* get high enough by around wednesday lunch for anything else after that to be wet.
as is typical caithness we'll get sun rain wind and windless spells all in one day lol i would expect some quite heavy and prolonged rain showers over wednesday and thursday at least, so that should get rid of the final lumps of snow and ice around. max temp during the next 3 or 4 days will be around 5c, but bear in mind the night time temps could still produce a frost and ice on wet surfaces.

and i don't think winter is over by any stretch of the imagination lol

----------


## silverlady

Thanks to everyone, especially Tugmistress, for all the "heads up" us orgers have benefitted from  over this long Narnia time!  Won't it be LOVELY when we don't need this "Snow" thread anymore, I'm looking out my window at grass and grey roads and am a happy silverlady!

----------


## Tugmistress

*                      Whoopsie  dooo, charts are showing the distinct possibility of snow monday night  and tuesday all day and night, i'll keep an eye on this!*

----------


## chaz

Ah and i was just saying how nice it was to see green again! lol thanks tuggs xx

----------


## Chrisf1961

Oh for god sake tugs more snow??????????? please tell me the charts are wrong

----------


## Chrisf1961

I think i get it lol





> Hi Chris,
> I've quoted above my original thoughts regarding what the weekend was going to bring from thursday? night, i can only assume what the met and other websites do as i am not privy to any computer programme they may or may not use, i personally think this is their downfall and they have lost the human touch. what happened was the colder upper air temps (set for about 2500ft i think it is) seemed to drop in altitude a bit so it became 'more cold' in effect if that makes sense? which produced the snow instead of sleet or rain. it's like tonight, according to the charts a few days ago it should be around 2c right now, but i am recording 1.4c and only an hour or so ago it was -0.1c when i wouldn't have expected it. the skies make a difference too, if it is cloudy the temp is slightly up, whereas a clear sky in cold temps is usually a good indicator of freezing or below temps.
> i guess that makes things as clear as mud lol please if you don't understand something i type tell me and i will reword it, i sometimes ramble on and confuse matters lol

----------


## newpark

Hey Tugs,
Are the charts still looking like snow for tomorrow?




> *                      Whoopsie  dooo, charts are showing the distinct possibility of snow monday night  and tuesday all day and night, i'll keep an eye on this!*

----------


## chaz

No they wont show snow as im stocked up and ready for once lol x

----------


## Tugmistress

> No they wont show snow as im stocked up and ready for once lol x


lol yes and no  :Wink:  
it's showing cold enough for snow but there is not a lot of cloud around so more like a good winters day if we're lucky  :Grin:

----------


## Chrisf1961

A good winters day sounds much better! If you see any signs Tuggs of even one snowflake you have my permission to send it back where it came!

----------


## Tugmistress

> A good winters day sounds much better! If you see any signs Tuggs of even one snowflake you have my permission to send it back where it came!


lol i'll do my best, but not sure it will listen to me  :Wink:

----------


## Chrisf1961

Make it listen somehow pleaseeeeee i beg of thee! 
LOOK AT ME TUGGS ....I NEVER EVER EVER WANT TO SEE SNOW AGIN IN WICK ...YOU HAVE THE POWER STOP IT LOL !

----------

